# what size powersun?



## slideaboot (Nov 4, 2009)

OK...I'm going to order a Powersun bulb for my enclosure, but wanted to ask you guys about what size I should get (they are fairly expensive, as you know, and I want to get it right the first time without damaging Boosh or my wallet).

I have a melamine (sp?) cage that has two sliding glass doors. It is 4 feet long x 2 feet deep x 2 feet high, with two vents on the back wall.

The light fixture is on the far left side of the cage, about 10 inches from the end.

So, the bulb would be about 18 inches from the cage floor. 

What size bulb would you recommend? I'd like to order it as soon as possible, so your feedback is truly appreciated.

As always, thanks.

-Marc


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 4, 2009)

There is a powersun bulb at my local pet store on sale for 40$. Its 160W. If you wanted, I could pick it up and ship it to you for 40$ even.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 4, 2009)

That's really nice of you. Before I commit to anything like that, I've gotta be sure of the bulb wattage that I need. Is the 160 watt what I need for that cage? Would it be too hot?


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think for a cage that large, it would be OK. I have a 160W waiting for when I make Cleo a bigger cage. I have a 100W right now, and I have a hard time keeping it hot enough in my little 36L x 24h x18w glass exo. I run a regular house bulb (75 or 100W) as well, along with my powersun to keep temps up.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweet. If you want, PM me shipping details and whatnot and I'll get that to you. I really appreciate it!


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 4, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I think for a cage that large, it would be OK. I have a 160W waiting for when I make Cleo a bigger cage. I have a 100W right now, and I have a hard time keeping it hot enough in my little 36L x 24h x18w glass exo. I run a regular house bulb (75 or 100W) as well, along with my powersun to keep temps up.


yea i have a 100w in my 8x3x3 and it doesnt get hot enough so i have to use a 75w regular heat bulb right next to it


----------



## chris allen (Nov 4, 2009)

160 watts is alot of wattage in a 4ft cage. For all my dragons, at about 72 room temp, I can use between a 35 and 45 watt bulb along with a 24" reptisun 10.0 and get 115 basking temps. I also have a 100 watt mvb(dont remember which brand though) in one of the cages and it is similar temps, but the cage itself is in a cooler spot(near floor). Im not sure if there is benefit for the tegu in using the mvb, but I have never noticed a difference with beardeds. Just doing the math, with a 24" reptisun, and a 45 watt halogen for basking/heat, you're talking about less than half the watts being used compared to a 160 watt mvb. In a 4ft melamine cage you shouldn't have to over do it for heat, unless your room temps are really cold. I also lower my fluorescent lights using chain to hang them where I want(putting the uvb closer to my animals), and if you have to raise your basking platform to get a higher temp, that is a good way of not having to use a higher wattage bulb.


----------

